# Mullet run



## ManofSteel (May 2, 2010)

was at the beach this weekend in the Treasure Coast and there were TONS finger mullet along the beach.


Just a FYI for all of those along the coast


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It's getting to be that time.:fishing:


----------



## ManofSteel (May 2, 2010)

I went out to the beach tonight, got there around 6.30, 7 PM. No one was there and the mullet were still running along the beach. I was able to get a few with my cast net and caught a few other bait fish with a few casts of my sabiki rig.


so I start fishing using a type of fish finder rig with a 3 oz pyramid. all is quite until my rod is bending and my reel is screaming. I grab it out of my spike and try to set the hook. All of a sudden, a 4' tarpon jumps from the water, sees me and then slices my line. 

So pissed!!!

I re rig my line, this time using just a trolling weight and a snelled hook on about a 30" leader. I throw out on of my larger and more livier fish and let it just swim around.

Again, my rod is bent and reel screaming, this time after a few minute fight, the line go slack. I reel it in and this is what I find...




















i definately didnt have the rigging to deal with a shark, so looks like ill have to hit the beach more prepared next time.


----------

